# postez vos signets, favoris, bookmarks, MP,...



## utc (30 Août 2006)

Signets, marques-pages, bookmarks, favoris,... Ils ont différents noms et sont très utiles.

Je vous propose de poster vos liens favoris (que l'on retrouve souvent dans les signatures et qui sont parfois géniaux (sites personels ou autres).

Aviation, informations très pro.  

Il y a pour les info Toute la presse. (les podcast c'est pas mal aussi, mais c'est une autre histoire)

Les annuaires téléphoniques P Jaunes, Blanches

La météo

Se perfectioner en anglais par des anglais.

Les ampoules LEDs et écologie. Grand avenir ! La ville de Grenoble en a équipé tous ses feux et a amorti en 3 ans ! Durée de vie 100 000 heures, environ 30/40 ans.

Tout sur le Jeu Soduku

Pour voyager, est plus précis que les autres (lieux dits par ex)

Pour s'entrainer grâce à Pivot

Humour avec Desproges

Superbe n'est ce pas jpmiss

Photographies connues et superbes

Jardinage écolo

Cuisine originale

Pour les passionnés de cheval (et donc l'étiopathie faire une recherche google)

Une mine d'images dont vous pouvez choisir le thème en haut à gauche

Toutes les formalités que vous pouvez faire par le net (acte de naissance,...) économique et un gain de temps formidable !


----------------------
Si tu veux que quelqu'un n'existe plus, cesse de le regarder.     [Proverbe arabe]


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

J'ai constat&#233; &#224; l'usage, qu'il &#233;tait pratique  d'*exporter* ses "marques pages, ..." dans une boite aux lettres (gmail par ex) ce qui permet d'utliser ces rep&#232;res pr&#233;cieux, auxquels vous &#234;tes habitu&#233;, sur n'importe quel ordinateur de la plan&#232;te, reli&#233; &#224; internet. 

Certains sites proposent de stoker vos marques pages , mais en utilisant votre propre boite email, la confidentialit&#233; est meilleure.  (si tant est que l'ordinateur que vous utilisez n'a pas un progamme discret qui recup&#232;re votre login et mot de passe)

_(attention, si vous souhaitez retirer vos donn&#233;es stock&#233;es sur certains sites, il est parfois n&#233;cessaire d'utiliser un autre navigateur pour que &#231;a fonctionne, Safari c'est bien, mais pas toujours suffisant_ )



 ----------------------
Si tu veux que quelqu'un n'existe plus, cesse de le regarder.     [Proverbe arabe]


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Pourquoi ca tombe toujours sur moi ?! :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2006)

Sans doute ta soyeuse fourrure  _sinon &#231;a pourrait peut-&#234;tre &#234;tre int&#233;ressant comme initiative&#8230; faur voir comment &#231;a tourne&#8230;_


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _ faur voir comment ça tourne_


 
Crétin.fr


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

du tout en un


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> faur voir comment ça tourne[/I]



À l'annuaire ?


----------



## cameleone (31 Août 2006)

Non, à l'almanach Vermot...


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crétin.fr




Signe astrologique : scorpion

Un des principaux défauts : Lagressivité 

Donc les personnes marquées par ce signe peuvent avoir des tendances autodestructrices.


 ----------------------
* Si tu veux que quelqu'un n'existe plus, cesse de le regarder.     [Proverbe arabe]*

J'ai du mal mais pourtant c'est la solution !


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Signe astrologique : scorpion
> 
> Un des principaux d&#233;fauts : L&#8217;agressivit&#233;


C'est vrai qu'il est un peu Scorpion, JPMiss. D'ailleurs cela se sent tout de suite d&#232;s que tu le rencontre. Il est vil, m&#233;chant, envieux, jaloux, regarde toujours par en dessous de ses yeux inject&#233;s de sang, manque terriblement d'humour et n'aime personne (et ca se voit : je l'ai surpris en train de taper &#224; coup de nouveau-n&#233; une vieille femme perclus d'arthrose).
M&#234;me SonnyBoy, qui n'est pas un enfant, ni un homme de coeur &#233;tait outr&#233;.
Par contre, il parait que ce comportement sauvage plait aux femmes. Dont acte.

En fait, si JPMiss &#233;tait blond, ce serait un "Rahan" mais en m&#233;chant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si JPMiss &#233;tait blond, ce serait un "Rahan" mais en m&#233;chant.



Au lieu du collier de dents, il aurait, en guise d'amulette, une queue venimeuse et qui pique, uniquement visible au dessus de 45&#176;C :rateau:


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

JJ Rousseau (1712-1778) et  Montaigne (1533-1592)  avaient déja traité du sujet  mais bon, les photos sont sympa quand même (n'est pas miss)!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est un peu Scorpion, JPMiss. D'ailleurs cela se sent tout de suite dès que tu le rencontre. Il est vil, méchant, envieux, jaloux, regarde toujours par en dessous de ses yeux injectés de sang, manque terriblement d'humour et n'aime personne (et ca se voit : je l'ai surpris en train de taper à coup de nouveau-né une vieille femme perclus d'arthrose).
> Même SonnyBoy, qui n'est pas un enfant, ni un homme de coeur était outré.
> Par contre, il parait que ce comportement sauvage plait aux femmes. Dont acte.
> 
> En fait, si JPMiss était blond, ce serait un "Rahan" mais en méchant.



Une fois j'ai même mangé un communiste qui lui même avait mangé des enfants.
C'est vous dire..


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Panoramas maison


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> JJ Rousseau (1712-1778) et  Montaigne (1533-1592)  avaient déja traité du sujet  mais bon, les photos sont sympa quand même (n'est pas miss)!



¤ Chez les papous y'a des papous papa et des papous pas papa. Mais chez les papous il y a aussi des poux, donc chez les papous y'a des papous papa à poux, des papous papa pas à poux, des papous pas papa à poux et des papous pas papa pas à poux. Chez les poux il y a des poux papa et des poux pas papa. Alors chez les papous, y'a-til des papous papa à poux papa, des papous papa à poux pas papa, des papous papa pas à poux papa, des papous papa pas à poux pas papa, des papous pas papa à poux papa, des papous pas papa à poux pas papa, des papous pas papa pas à poux papa et des papous pas papa pas à poux pas papa ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2006)

Gnu ?  :rateau:


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Portraits : Ils s'aiment (certains ne se contentent pas d'une seule photo)  !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Tu aurais pu te contenter d'un seul post... Ça nous aurait fait des vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est un peu Scorpion, JPMiss. D'ailleurs cela se sent tout de suite d&#232;s que tu le rencontre. Il est vil, m&#233;chant, envieux, jaloux, regarde toujours par en dessous de ses yeux inject&#233;s de sang, manque terriblement d'humour et n'aime personne (et ca se voit : je l'ai surpris en train de taper &#224; coup de nouveau-n&#233; une vieille femme perclus d'arthrose).


(percluse )

Euh... tu t'es tromp&#233;. &#199;a c'est moi, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Bordel... C'est effarant. :affraid: APPELEZ L'HOPITAL !!!!!!

Il nous remet les liens des membres de macg !!!!! 






Bon. JP ? Assez jou&#233;. Tu lui files l'antidote steupl&#233;. :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... tu t'es trompé. Ça c'est moi, non ?



Pfff tu parles.. Toi t'es juste assez méchant pour manger un socialiste. Et encore... un radical peut etre .


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (percluse )
> 
> Euh... tu t'es tromp&#233;. &#199;a c'est moi, non ?



Non c'est moi.   Scorpion ascendant scorpion: qui dit mieux.  Un tar&#233; quoi.  Susceptible, agressif, modo de R&#233;agissez. 



			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> JJ Rousseau (1712-1778) et  Montaigne (1533-1592)  avaient d&#233;ja trait&#233; du sujet  mais bon, les photos sont sympa quand m&#234;me (n'est pas miss)!



Amok les a eu comme voisins tu sais.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Capricorne ascendant Scorpion. La m&#234;me chose mais en r&#233;fl&#233;chi 



Mieux que &#231;a m&#234;me !!! Il para&#238;t que La Bo&#234;tie a tromp&#233; Montaigne avec Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pfff tu parles.. Toi t'es juste assez méchant pour manger un socialiste. Et encore... un radical peut etre .


C'est &#231;a !

Vient &#224; l'AE ! Tu verras ! Je bouffe Alem devant tout le monde ! Tu vas voir qui c'est le m&#233;chant !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Capricorne ascendant Scorpion. La même chose mais en réfléchi


Bof, moi l'astrologie, comme tous les Scorpions, j'y crois pas.

  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Bon, pas d'objections à déplacer au bar ?!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

Et la m&#232;re Teissier est suisse. C'est dire.  Ah non en fait c'est pas vrai. 

Aucune.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Ah non !! Il n'a plus le droit de cr&#233;er de fil au bar, sinon je dois le virer !!!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si JPMiss était blond, ce serait un "Rahan" mais en méchant.



y'a de ça:


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> ....Je vous propose de poster vos liens favoris ....


 
On fait dans le SM maintenant? :rose:

Quelque chose me dit que Giorgio va rappliquer...

Giorgio? vous savez! le moustachu....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Capricorne ascendant Scorpion. La même chose mais en réfléchi


Capricorne ascendant Gémeaux. Comme BackCat. Juste en plus pute.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Capricorne aussi, mais je ne connais pas mon ascendant. On fait comment ?! 

EDIT : Taureau ! 

J'aurais au moins d&#233;couvert un truc avec ce fil !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Avec l'heure de ta naissance...

(Bon... o&#249; est-ce que je vais pouvoir envoyer ce fil moi ? :mouais: Il mod&#232;re quoi Pascal77 ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On fait comment ?!


Regarde derrière toi, gnagnagna... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> On fait dans le SM maintenant? :rose:
> 
> Quelque chose me dit que Giorgio va rappliquer...
> 
> Giorgio? vous savez! le moustachu....


Ben nan chuis scorpion, alors je passe


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'heure de ta naissance...
> 
> (Bon... où est-ce que je vais pouvoir envoyer ce fil moi ? :mouais: Il modère quoi Pascal77 ?  )


Le forum Internet, bien sûr ! 
Quoi, comment ? Il en vient ? Sûr ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais au moins découvert un truc avec ce fil !


Édifiant en effet. Voici le commentaire pour l'ascendant Gémeaux.

_Avec un tel Ascendant, votre comportement laisse apparaître qu'aux yeux des autres, vous êtes nerveux, expressif, vif, adaptable, mobile d'esprit, plein d'humour, pétillant, ludique, sociable, habile, curieux, fantasque, indépendant, touche-à-tout, intellectuel, souple, ingénieux, fantaisiste, imaginatif, charmeur, cérébral, mais vous pouvez être aussi capricieux, dispersé, lunatique, superficiel, indiscret, opportuniste, insouciant, égoïste, fragile, ironique ou changeant._

C'est tout moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'heure de ta naissance...
> 
> (Bon... où est-ce que je vais pouvoir envoyer ce fil moi ? :mouais: Il modère quoi Pascal77 ?  )



Fais attention Chat Tyran, Pascal 77, c'est le pseudo de l'ayatolah Grosminet ! Demande à ton ex premier sinistre (le chat pour BackTiare) comment chat se passe quand il fait le gros dos !


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Capricorne ascendant taureau, Extrait :

La prudence et la modération, alliées à un solide sang-froid, font de vous l'intermédiaire indispensable auquel on songe pour calmer le jeu lorsque toute négociation apparaît impossible. Vous revenez généralement gagnant de ces missions, ayant rendu à César ce qui appartient à César.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> le chat pour BackTiare



Alors là.... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Ouais... Il a bien m&#233;rit&#233; un fil rigolo dans son forum tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2006)

L&#224; m&#233;nant, je sens venir une partie de "tennis-topic" pas piqu&#233;e des hannetons


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Il a bien mérité un fil rigolo dans son forum tu ne crois pas ?


Pas sympa de se moquer, BackCat... Non, pas sympa.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

C'est tous les ans en septembre la même chose ! l'AE pour un Apple user, c'est comme Noel pour les momes : vous êtes speeds comme des lombrics coupés !


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Il a bien m&#233;rit&#233; un fil rigolo dans son forum tu ne crois pas ?


En ce qui me concerne, je trouve que tous les fils post&#233;s dans "Classic" sont rigolos !  Il y a m&#234;me des mecs qui tombent sur le cul en d&#233;couvrant Sherlock !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

J'aurais plut&#244;t dit excit&#233;s comme un lombric dans une assiette de nouilles... Mais bon. On ne fait manifestement pas les m&#234;mes exp&#233;riences...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt dit excités comme un lombric dans une assiette de nouilles... Mais bon. On ne fait manifestement pas les mêmes expériences...


Non, moi je coupe. Comme je n'ai plus de dents, je suis obligé car je ne peux même plus macher un ver de terre.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

J'ai pas de mains, ni de pieds non plus. En fait, je suis juste un torse sexu&#233;, ascendant Taureau.


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de mains, ni de pieds non plus. En fait, je suis juste un torse sexué.



Moi qui pensais que tu n'étais qu'un Reflex avec une biroute, je n'étais donc pas loin.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de mains, ni de pieds non plus. En fait, je suis juste un torse sexué, ascendant Taureau.



Toi aussi t'es une cucurbitacée ??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de mains, ni de pieds non plus. En fait, je suis juste un torse sexué, ascendant Taureau.


Ça fait bien mon affaire. Au moins un qui ne se débat pas.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

yes. 



> Avec un tel Ascendant, votre comportement laisse appara&#238;tre qu'aux yeux des autres, vous &#234;tes secret, puissant, dominateur, r&#233;sistant, intuitif, affirm&#233;, charismatique, magn&#233;tique, volontaire, audacieux, perspicace, passionn&#233;, cr&#233;atif, ind&#233;pendant, vigoureux, g&#233;n&#233;reux, loyal, travailleur, pers&#233;v&#233;rant, indomptable, possessif, rus&#233;, obstin&#233;, ambitieux, instinctif, tenace, sexuel, sexy, fier, intense, avez l'esprit de comp&#233;tition, mais vous pouvez &#234;tre aussi agressif, destructeur, t&#234;tu, angoiss&#233;, tyrannique, pervers, sadique, violent, &#233;gocentrique, complexe, critique, cruel, m&#233;chant, dur, jaloux, calculateur, vuln&#233;rable, dissimulateur.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> yes.


Perspicace ? Vraiment ?


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensais que tu n'&#233;tais qu'un Reflex avec une biroute, je n'&#233;tais donc pas loin.


Et encore : elle me sert juste a stabiliser pour les poses lentes... Un tripod humain. Ca sent le sapin.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a fait bien mon affaire. Au moins un qui ne se d&#233;bat pas.


Et surtout: sans dents !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> touche-&#224;-tout


 
 Excessivement.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout: sans dents !


Dire que jpmiss me trouvait ignoble...  

@ WebO : _Tu t'en sors avec les balises quote mod&#233;rateur ?_


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> > Avec un tel Ascendant, votre comportement laisse apparaître qu'aux yeux des autres, vous êtes.... blah blah blah.... sexy.... blah blah blah



C'est pourtant vrai:






  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Il est où, Ed ? J'ai bien envie de me faire flatter un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai...


Il y a un faux-air de la Maja Desnuda de Goya. Mais plus la chanteuse en fait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est o&#249;, Ed ? J'ai bien envie de me faire flatter un peu !


Oh, comme tu es beau. Et intelligent.


T'es content?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant vrai:
> 
> :rateau:


 
:affraid: Je n'ai absolument aucun souvenir de cette image...  



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> @ WebO : _Tu t'en sors avec les balises quote modérateur ?_


 
Je suis en formation auprès d'iMax.


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

C'est bien ce fil, c'est un peu comme une communion. Tout le monde est l&#224;, il suffit de demander.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oh, comme tu es beau. Et intelligent.
> 
> 
> T'es content?



C'est pas de la flatterie, ca : c'est vrai !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la flatterie, ca : c'est vrai !


Pardon. 

Comme tu es jeune.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la flatterie, ca : c'est vrai !


Monseigneur est le plus grand de tous les Grands d'Espagne ?


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pardon.
> 
> Comme tu es jeune.



Bon, un de moins !  Au suivant !


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Monseigneur est le plus grand de tous les Grands d'Espagne ?


tu regardes encore trop la TV :love:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Je n'ai absolument aucun souvenir de cette image...



Bon, peut être de celle là alors?






  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oh, comme tu es beau. Et intelligent.
> 
> 
> T'es content?


Fais gaffe !! S'il est content est qu'il bat de la queue il va se boîter la gueule !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un de moins !  Au suivant !



Je t'ai trouvé un nouvel avatar:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon, peut &#234;tre de celle l&#224; alors?
> 
> :rateau:


 
oui &#231;a me revient l&#224;.

Apr&#232;s y a eu &#231;a.  






L&#233;gende de la photo &#224; l'avenant.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai trouvé un nouvel avatar



Et de deux !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai trouvé un nouvel avatar:


Vous verrez, quand vous serez vieux vous aussi et que vous remâcherez les dialogues des films des frères Wachowski comme d'autres ceux des films de Gérard Oury !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce fil, c'est un peu comme une communion. Tout le monde est là, il suffit de demander.



il manque sonny je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Légende de la photo à l'avenant.


C'est mignon, on dirait une maman kangourou qui cherche son petit.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon, on dirait une maman kangourou qui cherche son petit.



Aux dernières nouvelles, il n'était pas encore sevré !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

En l'occurrence, &#231;a serait plus un monsieur kangourou qui chercherait un ptit truc aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurrence, ça serait plus un monsieur kangourou qui chercherait un ptit truc aussi...


La physiologie du mackie est stupéfiante et réserve bien des surprises...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aux dernières nouvelles, il n'était pas encore sevré !



Mal élevé en plus : Si tu lui carresse la tête, il te crache à la gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

nan, rien, juste pour vous dire merci.  

j'avais pas trop le moral et là ben je repars. :love:

Ils sont pas mal les nouveaux, mais si:love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

utc va être content il a plein de réponses à son super sujet


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

C'était quoi, le sujet ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi, le sujet ?!


Mes c*******


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi, le sujet ?!


Poster des liens vers des sites sympas ou pratiques.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Poster des liens vers des sites sympas ou pratiques.




ça doit pas être facile pour livrer le courrier.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Poster des liens vers des sites sympas ou pratiques.



Après le fil sur les 2 roues, faudrait peut être créer un fil sur les 3 roues pour Amok...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Après le fil sur les 2 roues, faudrait peut être créer un fil sur les 3 roues pour Amok...


 
Voire Parlons vroum...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Poster des liens vers des sites sympas ou pratiques.



Et de 3 !



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Après le fil sur les 2 roues, faudrait peut être créer un fil sur les 3 roues pour Amok...



Et de 4 ! 

Quelle belle journée !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et de 3 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vive l'ami ricoré :love: 

mais non, toi tu es le phénix, l'hôte de ces bois. Si ton ramage ressemble à ton plumage blablabla...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2006)

Autant recycler...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi, le sujet ?!


*FREEDOM!!!!*


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

Ed t'as un point noir sur la gueule faudrait penser à soigner cette vilaine peau.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et de 3 !
> 
> Et de 4 !
> 
> Quelle belle journ&#233;e !


On va finir &#224; deux j'en ai peur ! (j'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; te bannir...   )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

DaftPunk a dit:
			
		

> Ed t'as un point noir sur la gueule faudrait penser &#224; soigner cette vilaine peau.
> Merci d'avance.



Tu comprends rien aux marques de divinit&#233;...  


_MP : Chaton, aurais-tu la d&#233;licatesse de me d&#233;bloquer l'autre sujet? S'il te pla&#238;t? Et je ne dirais plus qu'Amok est plus m&#233;chant que toi? _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Bon. Ok... :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;? Bof, t'es pas si m&#233;chant que &#231;a.


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On va finir &#224; deux j'en ai peur ! (j'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; te bannir...   )


Je te comprend, tu t'ennuies au bar, tu est bien avec nous.

Pour ne pas nous manquer, &#224; mettre en marque-pages (bient&#244;t vieux 35).


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi, le sujet ?!



Pour en revenir au sujet (puisque sous la menace de lui administrer un suppositoire Amok m'a relâché  ), un site merveilleux: le site des débris.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Déjà? Bof, t'es pas si méchant que ça.



Ha ç'est pour ça que tu disais l'autre jour sur iChat que tu le castrais quand tu voulais BackCat...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> mais non, toi tu es le phénix, l'hôte de ces bois. Si ton ramage ressemble à ton plumage blablabla...



Laisse tomber, il a son Blaze patenté


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend, tu t'ennuie au bar, tu est bien avec nous.
> 
> Pour ne pas nous manquer, &#224; mettre en marque-pages (bient&#244;t vieux 35).



J'ai bien fait de r&#233;actualiser mon profil r&#233;cemment 

Tu m'amuses, le Glaude... Tu sais, moi, tout le monde me conna&#238;t ici. Donc tu viens encore une fois de poster un lien dont tout le monde se fout. Tu as le chic quand m&#234;me. R&#233;ussir &#224; &#234;tre aussi syst&#233;matiquement inint&#233;ressant, c'est une performance.
C'est bien la peine en tout cas de me faire tout un speech sur la vie priv&#233;e, le respect et tout ce foutoir si c'est pour remplir une nouvelle fois le vide sid&#233;rant de ton quotidien en recherchant des informations personnelles sur le web.

Tu en veux plus ? Ne cherche pas dans ton coin. Pose des questions, je te r&#233;pondrai


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend, tu t'ennuie au bar, tu est bien avec nous.
> 
> Pour ne pas nous manquer, &#224; mettre en marque-pages (bient&#244;t vieux 35)



Non, vraiment il est bien... comme disait Patoch', il merite qu'on l'expose quelques temps au pavillon de S&#232;vres... :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Bien fait pour toi le chat : vu comme tu prends ma d&#233;fense face aux attaques perfides, l&#224; je te laisse crever la gueule pleine de cafards ! 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224;? Bof, t'es pas si m&#233;chant que &#231;a.





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha &#231;'est pour &#231;a que tu disais l'autre jour sur iChat que tu le castrais quand tu voulais BackCat...


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend, tu t'ennuie au bar, tu est bien avec nous.
> 
> Pour ne pas nous manquer, à mettre en marque-pages (bientôt vieux 35).



Ca y est il a fini de faire ses patés au square.
Il vient poster des traits d'humour.

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Qui &#231 a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224;? Bof, t'es pas si m&#233;chant que &#231;a.



Hop...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hop...



   

PAF, tu veux dire !


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

Tiens c'est marrant ca sent le cochon grillé d'un coup.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien fait pour toi le chat : vu comme tu prends ma d&#233;fense face aux attaques perfides, l&#224; je te laisse crever la gueule pleine de cafards !


T'es franc avec tes potes, hein ????


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Réussir à être aussi systématiquement inintéressant, c'est une performance.


Tu n'as pas idée à quelle point ça me fait envie. Être systématiquement intéressant, c'est d'un fatiguant !


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hop...



Allons Laurent !

Tiens pour se distraire, mais pas simple.

 Et là, pour utiliser différemment ses livres. (Je sais tout le monde n'en a pas, mais...)
En anglais, mais sympa. Part du principe qu'il vaut mieux donner (ou abandonner sur un banc par exemple) que de laisser dormir dans une bibliothèque. De quoi réfléchir !


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

L'aviation gonflée.


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

La bagnole, comme si on y &#233;tait !


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Allons Laurent !
> 
> Tiens pour se distraire, mais pas simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Chronophage, ça vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> L'aviation gonflée.




PERDU ! ya déjà un fil pour ça 

_bon on ferme ?_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _bon on ferme ?_


PAF !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

ha ben quand même... :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Chronophage, ça vous dit quelque chose ?



Perte de temps?


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _bon on ferme ?_



je venais  de le proposer


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

L'est vachement ébreché du bocal:mouais:  

Tout le monde débranche son GPS !


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Perte de temps?



C'est joli comme mot. Et significatif.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Chronophage, ça vous dit quelque chose ?


 
Perdu encore.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli comme mot. Et significatif.


PAF, PAF, PAF !


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Photo.


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Photo encore et célèbre.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)




----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Informatique selon ...


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

*Si tu veux que quelqu'un n'existe plus, cesse de le regarder.     [Proverbe arabe]*


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2006)

Recherche par...


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Vraiment efficace en cuisine.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

U _ _

je suis sur que c'était simple pourtant :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu veux que quelqu'un n'existe plus, cesse de le regarder.     [Proverbe arabe]*


*Si tu as un problème, applique-toi à le résoudre et non à le dissimuler. [Proverbe docquévilliste]*


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu as un problème, applique-toi à le résoudre et non à le dissimuler. [Proverbe docquévilliste]*



* Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.[Message vBulletin]*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.[Message vBulletin]*


Deux fois dans la même journée, ce serait de la gourmandise.


----------



## utc (31 Août 2006)

Aide pour mieux aborder le Sudoku.

Là pour mettre en application, mais acrochez vous. (je suis sûr de la grille, j'ai vérifié 2 fois, donc n'hésitez pas à utiliser le lien dessus.)
Amusez vous bien !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Vas chier bozo.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Aide pour mieux aborder le Sudoku.
> 
> Là pour mettre en application, mais acrochez vous. (je suis sûr de la grille, j'ai vérifié 2 fois, donc n'hésitez pas à utiliser le lien dessus.)
> Amusez vous bien !



aller je t'aide


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

utc, ne bouge pas ! Je ferme d'abord parce que tout le monde en a marre. Ensuite je te pourris. Ensuite je t'&#233;carte.
Juste le temps de rentrer du boulot.


Finalement, va te faire pendre ailleurs. Et si tu me rappelles encore une fois par mon pr&#233;nom, ce que je ne t'ai pas autoris&#233;, je te retrouve et je te force &#224; lire 100 fois de suite tous les posts que tu as commis ici. En attendant, je pr&#233;f&#232;re savoir qu'on peut continuer &#224; se foutre de toi ouvertement. Tu es la preuve vivante que le ridicule ne tue pas, on va t'utiliser encore un peu avant le bocal de formol et les foires du tr&#244;ne.


----------

